

Ask HN: Bootstrapping data costs? - habitatforus

 I'm working on a bootstrapped startup and have a large dataset (500 GB) that I'm trying to find an affordable way to store online. At this point I am trying to put together a basic prototype. Does anyone have suggestions for cheap online storage?
======
vyrotek
Our company is using Azure Table Storage -
<http://www.microsoft.com/windowsazure/pricing> \- $0.15/mo It's great if you
can live with it not being relational.

SQL Azure is their 'SQL Server in the cloud' and is a bit more. But the
sharding possibilities are great. You can programmatically turn on/off db
instances on demand.

------
byoung2
We'd need more info about what you plan to do with it, but Amazon should have
what you're looking for (<http://aws.amazon.com/>). If it needs to be in a
relational database, try Amazon RDS (<http://aws.amazon.com/rds/>), where you
can pick from 5GB to 1TB of storage.

------
habitatforus
Notes:

The data is relational

I don't want to host my own server, because that just isn't my strong point.

------
robwgibbons
A possible route would be hosting your own dedicated server.

